# Identify hand plane?



## colsanders (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello all,
I found this hand plane in my father-in-laws workshop, and have adopted it to use for myself. I was wondering if anyone knows the history of these planes, and if it would be good to tune-up/restore. And sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

That is a Handyman plane. One of a number of low end lines of hand planes produced by Stanley to sell at a "price point" as the big box stores would call this today.

The lower end lines of planes, Handyman, Defiance, Craftsman, etc. were manufacturer to be priced less than other lines of planes, like the Stanley-Bailey, Stanley-Bedrock, etc.

In order to reduce manufacturing costs, some cost saving decisions have to be made. Some are lower cost materials, some are elimination of features, some are just quality of manufacturing.

An earlier thread on Handyman planes.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/oh-stanley-handyman-planes-56920/

If it has sentimental value, it may be worth restoring.

If you want a good hand plane, perhaps better to get a vintage Stanley-Bailey.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

It's a lower end Stanley plane, the Handyman.
A good link
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/stanley-handyman-plane-looking-second-life-43390/
We posted the same time Dave...lol


----------



## colsanders (Jan 23, 2012)

What "size" would this plane be? I'm fairly new to working with hand tools.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

colsanders said:


> What "size" would this plane be?


Looks like either a Stanley - Bailey No. 3 or No. 4

If the blade is 1 3/4in wide it is a No. 3, if 2in wide it is a No. 4.

If you want to look up more information on Stanley bench planes, Supertools is a terrific site.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan1.htm


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

What are the measurements, width, length...
Two more links..
http://home.comcast.net/~rexmill/planes101/handle/refinish.htm
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html
If the blade is 2 " it's a #4

Lol...again Dave...to funny


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

acowboy said:


> Lol...again Dave...to funny


Yep, both quick on the draw.


----------

